# Advice on moving to Albufeira



## mouche (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi all…I am new to this forum so please forgive me if the questions I have are answered elsewhere – please point me in the right direction if that is the case. 

My husband has been offered a job in Albufeira and is very keen to accept. I am more hesitant as we have a comfortable life in the UK and am not sure what sort of lifestyle we will have in Portugal. We have a 15 month old son so that makes me even more nervous about making the move. The salary he has been offered is 3,600 EUR per month (net). There are no additional benefits. Currently in the UK, our joint income is about £4000 per month (net). I will probably not find a job in Albufeira (I work in IT) – there may be a possibility of my current company allowing me to work from home but I’d rather not assume that until it is concrete.

So, our mortgage in the UK will have to continue so let’s say £1,000 on that – if we are lucky enough to rent it out, we’ll be better off but for now I really need your advice on whether we could survive in the worst case scenario.

Will the remaining 2,500 EUR pm be enough to cover our expenses. These would be rent for a 2-3 bedroom apartment/ villa with washing machine/ dishwasher/ aircon etc., utilities, food, entertainment etc. Also, what is the availability of childcare? Even if I’m not working, I will want my son to go to a nursery as he is a very sociable little fellow and has come on really well ever since starting at his childminder. So what childcare is available and also will we be able to afford it on that salary.

Also what medical facilities are available? Would it be best to get private medical insurance and how much would that cost?

Would really like to hear from people who have made this jump before.


----------

